
Ask HN: Do you use a UI layout constraint solver? - prmph
If so, what has been your experience? What are the promising libraries available?<p>Since CSS layout continues to be a real PITA, I am especially interested in JS implementations like cassowary.js [1], which seems to be inactive, though<p>1. github.com&#x2F;slightlyoff&#x2F;cassowary.js
======
eiriklv
Flexbox isn't that bad actually. Miles ahead of floats at least.

